# Email in Outlook too large to send



## Blair4145 (Oct 8, 2008)

I was sending an email and accidently attached a very large PSD file (23 MB). After hitting send Outlook continues to try to send it but it is too large. I have tried to delete it but can't seem too.. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Bukey (Apr 22, 2008)

have you cleaned out all your sent and deleted items to free up some space?


----------



## Cougarman (Sep 22, 2008)

So, the trouble is you can't delete the big beast from Outbox?

Close Outlook.
Unplug the network cable from machine.
Open Outlook.
As it does the initial Send/Receive, it'll fail since it can't find smtp server. Hit Cancel all, and get it to quit attempting.
Once it has quieted down, you should be able to remove it from Outbox.
Reattach cable.


----------



## Blair4145 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you to both of you for your thoughts and assistance. Cougarman your step by step cure worked and my computer is no longer chugging away mercilessly.

Thanks again


----------



## Cougarman (Sep 22, 2008)

Whaa hooo!!! :jackson:


----------

